# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Maine

## RandySherri

Im trying t1o load main and Nova Scotia Maps and cant figure this out.  I want to travel the coast from Boston to Novia Scotia.  Please help.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

I'm not sure what your question is, but if you put in a route between Bangor, Maine and Halifax, Nova Scotia, you can create a route like this:

http://www.roadtripamerica.com/maps/display.php?mapnumber=5u1jq7hmam82t&name=Maine%2520to%2520Nova%2520Scotia

and then you can zoom in add other points.

Mark

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> I want to travel the coast from Boston to Novia Scotia.


OK. you can create a map with a route that follows the coast, by using the RTA Custom Map Waypoints.  Here is an explanation about how to do that.

Mark

----------

